# Alternative CCK Hook-up - Would this work?



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

I am currently running a whole home DVR network which is connected to the internet via the CCK access to my wireless router. It seems that the wireless internet connection is often lost and as a result, I am not always able to use the iPad app or GenieGo with any sort of reliability or consistency.

Since the problem seems to be with only losing the internet connection (i.e. the whole home function still works on all receivers), I am going to try to turn my wireless connection into a wired connection.

The wireless router I use in an Apple Time Capsule. What I am hoping will work is to use my old Apple Extreme as a wireless bridge. I plan to install the Apple Extreme next to my CCK, and plug an ethernet cable from the Apple Extreme directly to the ethernet port of the CCK. After that, I will rerun the network set-up as a wired network (because to the CCK it will appear as wired). I know my Apple Extreme will remain connected to the Time Capsule...so I am hoping this will fix the problem.

Any reason that this won't work?

Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Why is wireless coming into the picture at all, as you don't mention a wireless CCK. Is that what you have? Your proposal may work, but may also give lots of drops.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

If you do have a wireless cck like it sounds then that'll work. 

Are you still planning on going wirelessly from the airport to the time capsule? If so the apple devices tend to be a bit more reliable but your still wireless and susceptible to some issues even though in general this may improve your setup.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dishinitout said:


> If you do have a wireless cck like it sounds then that'll work.


Using Apple branding terminology is an enormous source of confusion. The AirPort (Extreme) is a simple router that can function as a Wireless Access Point (WAP) or, in reverse, as a Wireless Gaming Adapter (WGA). The AirPort Time Capsule (a wireless router with NAS and printer sharing capability).

What it sounds like is that the TS wants to use a WGA (retired AirPort Extreme) for the CCK as the CCK's own Wi-fi functionality doesn't appear to be particularly reliable in maintaining a Wi-fi connection to the router (AirPort Time Capsule).


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, I do connect the CCK to the internet via wireless (I have a wireless DECA).

I do still plan to connect the AirPort Extreme to the Time Capsule via wireless.

Yes harsh...that is exactly what I am hoping. It sound like my proposed solution may help. I'll report back when I've set it up and tested for a couple days.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wired is always more reliable than wireless, especially if two way communication is frequent. But if you must (or just want) to use wireless, expect some drops.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont understand the redundancy here. Why not use the Airport Extreme as a bridge and bypass the CCK altogether?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's be my question. Is upnp on or off? Turn it off if you can and see if that helps.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I dont understand the redundancy here. Why not use the Airport Extreme as a bridge and bypass the CCK altogether?


From what I was told by the installer, the CCK does more than just act as a wireless Internet receiver. It also have a coax cable that puts the Internet data into the coax cable and delivers that Internet data to all of my connected DVRs.

Note: I have the ability to hook an Ethernet cable to all of my DVRs in my home. However, I was told by the installer during the SWiM and whole home set up installation, that if I did that in the new setup, that the whole home wouldn't work. Is that correct? If not, can I just use wired Internet connections for all DVRs for Internet like I used to do prior to the installation. Also, if I did that, would I even need the CCK, or is that required for whole home to work?

Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What type of receivers do you have? Do you have a Genie? If you have a Genie you can use it to bridge the Internet to the DirecTV system. if you dont have a genie then you need a CCK or connect all of your receivers with ethernet


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

I have 3 HD DVRs (HR24). I don't have a Genie....just the GenieGo.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> I dont understand the redundancy here. Why not use the Airport Extreme as a bridge and bypass the CCK altogether?


How can the TS bypass the CCK with an Airport Extreme?

You mean an AE can bridge the DECA coax network to WiFi?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

KCWolfPck said:


> > From what I was told by the installer, the CCK does more than just act as a wireless Internet receiver. It also have a coax cable that puts the Internet data into the coax cable and delivers that Internet data to all of my connected DVRs.
> 
> 
> True.
> ...


Not true;

Ethernet will work just fine for WH if your home network is operating correctly, but will be unsupported by DIRECTV tech. support


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> How can the TS bypass the CCK with an Airport Extreme?
> 
> You mean an AE can bridge the DECA coax network to WiFi?


Because I was under the impression that the TS had a Genie which is not the case.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

KCWolfPck said:


> I have 3 HD DVRs (HR24). I don't have a Genie....just the GenieGo.


sorry, kindly ignore my post


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

The Airport Extreme can certainly be used in this way (it would be effectively acting like a Game Adapter). However....

Since you say you can run ethernet to any of your DVRs, and you MUST have coax at each DVR, why not simply relocate the CCK to be alongside one of the DVRs? That way you could install it in pass-through mode (use both the coax in and coax out) and also directly wire it to the ethernet. That way you have a completely hard wired ethernet connection and you will still be in a DirecTV supported configuration.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Diana C said:


> The Airport Extreme can certainly be used in this way (it would be effectively acting like a Game Adapter). However....
> 
> Since you say you can run ethernet to any of your DVRs, and you MUST have coax at each DVR, why not simply relocate the CCK to be alongside one of the DVRs? That way you could install it in pass-through mode (use both the coax in and coax out) and also directly wire it to the ethernet. That way you have a completely hard wired ethernet connection and you will still be in a DirecTV supported configuration.


I think what you suggested here is exactly what I was proposing in my original post. My CCK is already installed alongside my bedroom DVR. Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

KCWolfPck said:


> I think what you suggested here is exactly what I was proposing in my original post. My CCK is already installed alongside my bedroom DVR. Thanks.


But in post five you say wireless.....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> But in post five you say wireless.....


Yes I agree; 

KCWolfPck, originally I thought you still wanted to go wireless, but this time instead of from the CCK-W then wireless to the Time Capsule router, from the CCK-W (with wireless turned off) connected by ethernet to an AE then wireless to the Time Capsule?


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

I would still be going wireless from the Time Capsule to the Airport Extreme. Then ethernet cable to the CCK. To my DirecTV system, it would appear hard wired....would it not? Would I not then re-run the network set-up as a wired internet connection?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

KCWolfPck said:


> I would still be going wireless from the Time Capsule to the Airport Extreme. Then ethernet cable to the CCK. To my DirecTV system, it would appear hard wired....would it not? Would I not then re-run the network set-up as a wired internet connection?


Yes, since as far as the CCK-W knows it is wired.

But you earlier confusingly affirmed Diana's suggestion which is to forget about the AE altogether and place the CCK-W on the coax line close to a DVR, then run the ethernet cable from the CCK-W to a nearby ethernet connection on your home network.

This would be an all wired ethernet configuration eliminating the need for a wireless hop to the Time Capsule.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes, I realized that after. I can do that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds "sounder".....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Very much so. If you can directly wire the CCK to a router via Ethernet, that is the best way to go.

- Merg


----------

